# B12 injections



## sulli174 (Mar 21, 2011)

i have a shitload of b12 at my disposal,what would be the bennifits of using it?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 21, 2011)

I noticed a little more hunger and energy. That's about it. I did 1cc Ed for loke 2 months. Then decided eh screw it


----------



## boss (Mar 21, 2011)

im pretty sure there is a special diet that doctors out here do and they inject b12 to do fat loss


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 22, 2011)

Throw it in the pile of other overhyped shit that has come along to make money off of people.  Put it next to the Glutamine and Acai berry.  Isn't it funny how EVERY symptom of B-12 deficiency is something everyone doesn't want?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 22, 2011)

boss said:


> im pretty sure there is a special diet that doctors out here do and they inject b12 to do fat loss


 
Yeah I work with a guy that, so far, has gone from 320 pounds to 215. He went to a weightloss place and they hooked him up with a diet and gave him regular B12 injections. I forgot exactly HOW he said the helped promote fat loss but the shit obviously worked for him. He is a whole new person. Keep in mind that he is only 5 foot 6, too, so at 320 he was really fat. My two cents anyway.

Just wanted to add that his diet was only 750 calories a day, SO I know that his progress was from his diet and the fact that he quit drinking and shit like that. However, he said the B12 shots helped him out but who really knows.


----------



## bigwilly (Mar 22, 2011)

I took b-12 injection thinking it was a good thing.I had to stop once I realised that I  was actually loseing weight.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah I work with a guy that, so far, has gone from 320 pounds to 215. He went to a weightloss place and they hooked him up with a diet and gave him regular B12 injections. I forgot exactly HOW he said the helped promote fat loss but the shit obviously worked for him. He is a whole new person. Keep in mind that he is only 5 foot 6, too, so at 320 he was really fat. My two cents anyway.
> 
> Just wanted to add that his diet was only 750 calories a day, SO I know that his progress was from his diet and the fact that he quit drinking and shit like that. However, he said the B12 shots helped him out but who really knows.



If you don't lose weight on 750 calories a day you either have a disease or your body has basically shut down.  And then what is going to happen when he stops taking the b12(lets just say that it did do something) and when he gets tired of eating 750 calories.  ???


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

I ordered some b12 today to shoot with my test soon. Vitamins can't hurt - much. I ordered it off a site that asked for a fax of credentials, otherwise "there could be a delay in your order". I'll be surprised if it ships, but wtf. It's a godamn vitamin, Mr. Gestapo.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried ones. Did not feel different.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 24, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I ordered some b12 today to shoot with my test soon. Vitamins can't hurt - much. I ordered it off a site that asked for a fax of credentials, otherwise "there could be a delay in your order". I'll be surprised if it ships, but wtf. It's a godamn vitamin, Mr. Gestapo.


 

www.Alldaychemist.com  Has it and will ship 

I get Anastrozole from them


----------



## Captain Krunch (Mar 24, 2011)

*So what are the benefits of B12 shots?


B12 increases metabolism, the side effect of which can be weight loss. With regular B12 shots and a combination of other weight loss regimens, people have reported to lose weight much faster and they attribute it to the shot.
B12 is a great energy booster. What better way to deliver an energy booster than directly into the bloodstream? The other option would be to take a supplement, which would take many hours in the digestive process and would lose much value along the way.
Speaking of value, with a B12 shot, you retain almost all the B12 – none of it gets lost in the digestive process. For comparisons sake, a B12 tablet leaves you with only 1.2% of B12 in the tablet. A shot will lose very little, if any.
B12 shots are highly recommended mood boosters as well. B12 is essential for a properly functioning central nervous system – we know that dysfunction can lead to depression. If you suffer from mild depression once in a while, you can try a B12 shot as a mood booster – some people have reported feeling happily giddy afterwards, but not for long. In a few hours, it settles and you are just happy!
B12 is essential for a properly functioning cardiovascular system. It thins the blood and prevents blood stickiness. Blood cells sticking together is what leads to a blood clot which can cause a stroke
*


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

Captain Krunch said:


> *So what are the benefits of B12 shots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Souds very good. Maybe I should try for my next precontest time.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless you have pernicious anemia B12 injs. are not going to provide any added benefit.It is a water soluble vitamin dosed in micrograms. If you take any more than you need you're making expensive urine.


----------

